# St Mary's church..norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Dec 5, 2014)

st marys is a plain tower church in the heart of norfolk.a 14th century church that was used up to the early 1950's but looking at it you would hardly think it's been disused for about half a century.but the lack of maintenance in the 19th century led to its downfall..an early jet plane flying over the parish,breaking the speed barrier,caused the tower to collapse.and that was when the church was finally left to ruin.There looks like brickwork was put in the archways in the 19th century to strengthen the old Flint walls.


----------



## decker (Dec 5, 2014)

Beautiful ruins, lovely photos especially looking through the archways.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 5, 2014)

Great pix there mate...


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 6, 2014)

Looks a pleasant stroll around here, an you seem to captivate it perfectly buddy!


----------



## krela (Dec 6, 2014)

Really nice, thank you. I guess the brickwork wasn't very effective!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 6, 2014)

Beautiful shots,I really like the arches and thanks for showing.


----------



## sameth (Dec 6, 2014)

Some lovely overgrowth. Looks like a neat, relaxed explore.


----------



## norfolkexplorer (Dec 6, 2014)

Lovely photos mate


----------



## Kinky (Dec 6, 2014)

Got to love a bit of Gothic architecture  , lovely photos and nice one with the fluffy clouds through the windows/archways


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 8, 2014)

Beautifully shot, thanks for sharing!


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Dec 8, 2014)

lovely church great images


----------

